# Out Damn Spots!!!



## bigbudz (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not really sure what these brown spots on the plants are, or what could be causing them to do this. RIght now my plants are 10 days after germination, about 4 inches tall, in spring water, PH 6.2, water temp 72, room temp 80. No nutes, lights about 12 inches from the top of my plants. Here's a pic so you have a better visual.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure what these brown spots on the plants are, or what could be causing them to do this. RIght now my plants are 10 days after germination, about 4 inches tall, in spring water, PH 6.2, water temp 72, room temp 80. No nutes, lights about 12 inches from the top of my plants. Here's a pic so you have a better visual.


If you're using fluorescents, it's time to get that light down near the plant. Two inches will work nice as long as you're using a fan, 4 inches if you're not.

Bump that pH up to 6.5

A 6.2 pH is right on the bottom side of the window for MJ. 6.5 or 6.6 is where you should be aiming.

I see some Hydroton marbles in there. What type of media are the seedlings growing in? The Hydroton isn't really appropriate for that young of a plant. Rockwool or dirt for the babies. No pre-nute dirt.

Those spots may be from the low pH affecting the plants delicate balance at that age. Bump it up some and watch them close. You might also try a 1/4 strength nutrient solution now. At about 15 days, up it to 1/2 strength and at 20 days, go to full strength nutrients if your using Hydroponics. With dirt, 1/2 strength will do nicely.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm using a 250 watt MH light. Should i lower it a little more? And i have my plants in rockwool right now, that's what i've had em in since the first germinated. Even with the brown spots, it seems to be growing at the same rate as my other bigger plants. Her roots are getting longer and more plentiful.


----------



## tom (Mar 21, 2006)

you may have you light to close,take your hand and hold it under the lamp .you can determine the height that is good for the plant.remeber that spectrum reaches the plants no matter what .that is a bright spectrum unlike floresence which need to be close. hang 2 feet above plants ,later in flowering ,lower the light a few inches.


----------

